# Sage Oracle grinds too much coffee



## CoffeeNoob (9 mo ago)

Hi,
I've had the Sage Oracle for the last few months and I've noticed once I turn on the machine and grind new coffee, the grinder works for quite some time (too much time I think). Once it finishes - the tamping is not good at all and looks like two waves (I have my own tamper to deal with that) but the main problem is that there are tons of ground coffee on top of the tamper fan it seems like the problem is that the grinder doesn't stop when it should and over-grinds.

I obviously used many different types of coffee, fresh beans every time and it still does that.

Has someone experienced this in the past? Do you know what might cause this?

Thanks,


----------



## stevegold6 (Nov 25, 2016)

Hi. I had the same problem. 
I found that I was getting 23g instead of the 20g I prefer. 
Dropped the tamper fan and adjusted till required amount was dispensed. 
I had the issue with the unfinished tamp. I had not refitted the fan correctly. 
Hth.


----------

